# Cornish OC-1 "Poseidon"



## chongmagic (Jan 9, 2020)

Built this from an Aion kit, pretty nice optical compressor, still feeling around with it.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Not as nice and neat as Gordo's though.


----------



## cooder (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice though and cool graphics! Like it a lot, curious about this one... would be interested to know how you rate it in comparison to other comps you have built.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 9, 2020)

Yea man....cranking them out at record pace !

Looking fantastic CM !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks great, you really don’t sleep do you?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 10, 2020)

Very tasty!


----------

